# Verdammter Grieche = Καταραμένε Έλληνα



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Γράφει ο Α. Κρασανάκης σε ένα κείμενό του για την _Αξία και παγκόσμια προσφορά της ελληνικής γλώσσας και γραφής_ (παρ. 7):

Ο Γερμανός ποιητής, ιστορικός και φιλόσοφος Schiller είπε: «Καταραμένε Έλληνα, τα βρήκες όλα, φιλοσοφία, γεωμετρία, φυσική, αστρονομία' τίποτε δεν άφησε για μας».

Το κείμενο συνοδεύεται και από αγγλική μετάφραση:
The German poet, historian and philosopher Schiller said: “Cursed Greek, you have discovered everything: philosophy, geometry, physics, astronomy... you have left nothing for us.”

Αναζήτησα τη δήλωση στο πρωτότυπό της. Βρήκα πρώτα μια ελληνική μετάφραση ποιήματος, την οποία καταθέτω εδώ με ελάχιστες παρεμβάσεις γερμανόφωνου Λεξιλόγου. Με βάση τη μετάφραση αναζήτησα το γερμανικό πρωτότυπο και κατάφερα να βρω το κείμενο μόνο σε ένα φόρουμ.
http://www.balkanforum.info/f26/beruehmte-griechische-moslems-115136/index63.html#post2456584



Verdammter Grieche|Καταραμένε Έλληνα,
Wohin ich mein Denken drehe,|όπου να γυρίσω τη σκέψη μου,
wohin ich meine Seele wende|όπου και να στρέψω τη ψυχή μου,
sehe ich dich, finde ich dich|μπροστά μου σε βρίσκω!
sehne ich mich nach Kunst, Poesie, Theater, Architektur|Αν τέχνη λαχταρώ, ποίηση, θέατρο, αρχιτεκτονική,
bist du davor,erster, unübertroffen.|εσύ μπροστά μου, πρώτος και αξεπέραστος...
Suche ich nach Wissenschaft, Mathematik, Philosophie, Medizin| Αν επιστήμη αναζητώ, μαθηματικά, φιλοσοφία, ιατρική,
bist du führend und unüberwindbar.|κορυφαίος και ανυπέρβλητος...
Durste ich nach Demokratie Fairness und Gleichheit,| Αν για δημοκρατία διψώ, ισονομία και ισότητα,
bist du vor mir, unachahmbar konkurrenzlos|εσύ ξανά μπροστά μου, ασυναγώνιστος και ανεπισκίαστος.
Verfluchter Grieche...Verfluchtes Wissen| Καταραμένε Έλληνα... Καταραμένη γνώση.
Warum soll ich dich berühren?|Γιατί να σε αγγίξω;
Um zu spüren, wie klein ich bin, unwichtig, unbedeutend?|Για να αισθανθώ πόσο μικρός είμαι, ασήμαντος, μηδαμινός;
Warum lassen Sie mich nicht in mein Elend und in meine Sorglosigkeit|Γιατί δεν με αφήνετε στη δύστυχη ανεμελιά μου;
Είναι δυνατό να μην μπορώ να βρω πουθενά αλλού το ποίημα του Σίλερ;

Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή είδα να αποδίδεται το περί καταραμένου Έλληνα στον Νίτσε: ο Νίτσε έχει πει κάτι παρεμφερές στη _Γέννηση της τραγωδίας_, και το καταθέτω εδώ στα αγγλικά:
Friedrich Nietzsche, _The Birth of Tragedy_ κεφ. 15, παρ. 2:

Before we could recognize this fact, before we convincingly established the innermost dependence of every art on the Greeks, from Homer right up to Socrates, we had to treat these Greeks as the Athenians treated Socrates. Almost every era and cultural stage has at some point sought in an profoundly ill-tempered frame of mind to free itself of the Greeks, because in comparison with the Greeks, all their own achievements, apparently fully original and admired in all sincerity, suddenly appeared to lose their colour and life and shrivelled to unsuccessful copies, in fact, to caricatures. And so a heartfelt inner anger always keeps breaking out again against that arrogant little nation which dared to designate for all time everything that was not produced in its own country as “barbaric.” Who were those Greeks, people asked themselves, who, although they had achieved only an ephemeral historical glitter, only ridiculously restricted institutions, only an ambiguous competence in morality, who could even be identified with hateful vices, yet who had nevertheless laid a claim to a dignity and a pre-eminent place among peoples, appropriate to a genius among the masses? Unfortunately people were not lucky enough to find the cup of hemlock which could easily do away with such a being, for all the poisons which envy, slander, and inner rage created were insufficient to destroy that self-satisfied magnificence. Hence, confronted by the Greeks, people have been ashamed and afraid, unless an individual values the truth above everything else and dares to propose this truth: the notion that the Greeks, as the charioteers of our culture and every other one, hold the reins, but that almost always the wagon and horses are inferior material and do not match the glory of their drivers, who then consider it amusing to whip such a team into the abyss, over which they themselves jump with the leap of Achilles.​
Αν ξέρετε κάτι περισσότερο για το ποίημα του Σίλερ, σας παρακαλούμε να μας το πείτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2011)

Πρέπει να παραδεχτώ πως το γεγονός ότι δεν βρίσκεται το πρωτότυπο κείμενο στο ιντερνέτι με προβληματίζει. Πολύ. Υπάρχουν ιστότοποι με μεγάλο όγκο πληροφοριών για το έργο του Σίλερ: συγγραφικό και εκδοτικό, την αλληλογραφία του, όπως π.χ. η εξαιρετική δουλειά εδώ.

Σιλερολόγος δεν είμαι για να μπορώ να κάνω γλωσσικές συγκρίσεις με γνωστό έργο του Σίλερ --και άλλωστε, χωρίς ημερομηνία του κειμένου, τι αξία θα είχε οποιαδήποτε συγκριτική ανάλυση; Η αναφορά πάντως για δημοκρατία και ισότητα θα χρονολογούσε πιθανώς το κείμενο μετά από τη γαλλική επανάσταση (ίσως σε κάποια από τις επιστολές του).

Όμως θέλω να διατυπώσω και δύο υποψίες: Η πρώτη (πιο τραβηγμένη, πιο απίθανη) ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται για έργο κάποιου άλλου Σίλερ και λογικά να προκλήθηκε σύγχυση λόγω του ελληνολατρικού περιεχομένου και της συνωνυμίας. Η δεύτερη, ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται για προσπάθεια (ίσως συγχρόνων του, μάλλον όμως νεότερων) να ειρωνευτούν ή να εκμεταλλευτούν την ελληνολατρεία του ποιητή. 

Ως προς τη δεύτερη υποψία, πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι το γερμανικό κείμενο αφενός δεν μοιάζει ποιοτικά και τεχνικά ιδιαίτερα αξιόλογο, σιλερικό και αφετέρου μοιάζει κάπως και εκτός εποχής. Για παράδειγμα, η λέξη Fairness δεν υπάρχει στο περίφημο κλασικό λεξικό Brockhaus στην έκδοση του 1911. Λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να μη βρήκε θέση ανάμεσα στα 85Κ λήμματά του, αν ήταν ήδη σε χρήση πριν από 120 τόσα χρόνια από τον Σίλερ. Δύσκολο αλλά όχι βέβαια αδύνατο. Γιατί όμως τότε δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο σιλερικό λεξικό του ιστότοπου που ανέφερα προηγουμένως;

Δυστυχώς, μόνο ερωτήσεις και παρατηρήσεις έχω να συνεισφέρω...


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2011)

Δεν θα με παραξένευε να μην είναι του Σίλερ (ή τέλος πάντων του γνωστού Σίλερ) το κείμενο -ίδια γεύση μου αφήνει κι εμένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή είδα να αποδίδεται το περί καταραμένου Έλληνα στον Νίτσε: ο Νίτσε έχει πει κάτι παρεμφερές στη _Γέννηση της τραγωδίας_, και το καταθέτω εδώ στα αγγλικά:
> Friedrich Nietzsche, _The Birth of Tragedy_ κεφ. 15, παρ. 2:
> 
> Before we could recognize this fact, before we convincingly established the innermost dependence of every art on the Greeks, from Homer right up to Socrates, we had to treat these Greeks as the Athenians treated Socrates. Almost every era and cultural stage has at some point sought in an profoundly ill-tempered frame of mind to free itself of the Greeks, because in comparison with the Greeks, all their own achievements, apparently fully original and admired in all sincerity, suddenly appeared to lose their colour and life and shrivelled to unsuccessful copies, in fact, to caricatures. And so a heartfelt inner anger always keeps breaking out again against that arrogant little nation which dared to designate for all time everything that was not produced in its own country as “barbaric.” Who were those Greeks, people asked themselves, who, although they had achieved only an ephemeral historical glitter, only ridiculously restricted institutions, only an ambiguous competence in morality, who could even be identified with hateful vices, yet who had nevertheless laid a claim to a dignity and a pre-eminent place among peoples, appropriate to a genius among the masses? Unfortunately people were not lucky enough to find the cup of hemlock which could easily do away with such a being, for all the poisons which envy, slander, and inner rage created were insufficient to destroy that self-satisfied magnificence. Hence, confronted by the Greeks, people have been ashamed and afraid, unless an individual values the truth above everything else and dares to propose this truth: the notion that the Greeks, as the charioteers of our culture and every other one, hold the reins, but that almost always the wagon and horses are inferior material and do not match the glory of their drivers, who then consider it amusing to whip such a team into the abyss, over which they themselves jump with the leap of Achilles.​



Μετάφραση και σχετικό άρθρο στο σημερινό Βήμα:
Ο Νίτσε για τους Ελληνες


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2012)

Άρθρο που ξεκινάει "πιο επίκαιρος από ποτέ ο Νίτσε"!!

Πάντως αναρωτιέμαι αν η παρακάτω φράση έχει κακομεταφραστεί από τα γερμανικά ή τα αγγλικά:
"που είχε το νεύρο να ονομάσει βαρβαρικά ότι δεν είχε δημιουργηθεί στο έδαφός του"

Και καλά η υποδιαστολή στο ότι έχει κηρυχτεί παράνομη, αλλά αυτό το νεύρο είναι άραγε το nerve από άλλη μετάφραση (= θράσος) ή έχουν κάτι ανάλογο οι Γερμανοί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2012)

Ίσως δεν έπρεπε καν να ανεβάσω την παραπομπή με δεδομένο ότι η μετάφραση δεν είναι ό,τι το καλύτερο, σε κανένα σημείο της. Εκείνο το Αχίλλειο πήδημα στο τέλος όμως, με αποτελείωσε...

Αλλά ολόκληρο το νήμα έχει κάτι το σουρεαλιστικό --και αφού ξεκινάει με ανύπαρκτο Σίλερ, γιατί να μη συνεχίζεται με αειθαλή, κακομεταφρασμένο Νίτσε...


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εκείνο το Αχίλλειο πήδημα στο τέλος όμως, με αποτελείωσε...


 :lol::lol:

Πάντως φαίνεται πως κι άλλοι δυσπιστούν...


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2012)

Δυσπιστούν για τον Σίλερ -προφανώς δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο κείμενο, και πρέπει να γράψω κι εγώ κάποτε...


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 5, 2012)

> Η λέξη "unüberwindbar" στην τρίτη σειρά δεν υπάρχει στο Μεγάλο λεξικό του Wahrig αλλά υπάρχει αντ' αυτής η λέξη unüberwindlich. Υπάρχει όμως η λέξη überwindbar χωρίς αλλά όχι με το στερητικό un. Επίσης η λέξη Fairness δεν έχει την έννοια της Ισονομίας, όπως αποδίδεται στη μετάφραση του ποιήματος, αλλά της γνησιότητας, της εντιμότητας.
> Επίσης η λέξη unnachahmbar δεν υπάρχει στο λεξικό του Wahrig. Υπάρχει η λέξη unnachahmlich με δύο n ενώ στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορεί με ένα n (nachahmen=μιμούμαι, un-nach-ahmlich=αυτός που δεν μπορεί να τον μιμηθεί κάποιος). Αν υπήρχε η λέξη unnachahmbar στον Σίλλερ, πιστεύω ότι θα υπήρχε σε ένα τόσο έγκυρο λεξικό όπως του Wahrig.
> *Ο επίλογος είναι επίσης προβληματικός, καθώς ενώ σε όλο το ποίημα ο ποιητής απευθύνεται στον Έλληνα (υποτίθεται) μιλώντας του σε ενικό αριθμό, στο τέλος απευθύνεται σε πληθυντικό αριθμό, πράγμα απίθανο, γιατί ο πληθυντικός της ευγενείας δεν απευθύνεται ποτέ σε ένα πρόσωπο συλλογικής έννοιας, όπως ο Έλληνας του ποιήματος, αλλά σε ένα πρόσωπο που βρίσκεται ενώπιον του ομιλούντος και η ευγένεια απαιτεί τη χρήση πληθυντικού της ευγενείας!*


http://karamatskos.blogspot.gr/2012/04/friedrich-schiller.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2012)

Όπως έχω γράψει και αλλού, δεν έχει νόημα να εξετάζουμε σημερινά λεξικά, όπως το Wahrig που αναφέρεται στο δημοσίευμα που ανακάλυψε ο Μιχάλης. Τα σημερινά λεξικά (το ξέρουμε και από τα δικά μας) έχουν τις λέξεις που συναντάμε στη σημερινή χρήση. Είναι περίεργο (αλλά ίσως και ενδεικτικό της αδυναμίας να αξιοποιηθούν τα διαδικτυακά εργαλεία στο έπακρο) ότι, ενώ ο ιστολόγος επικαλείται το zeno.org για τα άπαντα του Σίλερ, δεν χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο εργαλείο για να δει μήπως οι συγκεκριμένες λέξεις (απόλυτα φυσιολογικοί σχηματισμοί των γερμανικών) ήταν σε έγκυρη χρήση σε παλιότερη εποχή.

Ορίστε, λοιπόν, ένα πλούσιο δείγμα:
*unnachahmbar*
*unüberwindbar*

Φυσικά, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το ποίημα είναι υπαρκτό. Κάθε άλλο. Πολύ πιο έγκυρα αμφισβητούν όμως την αυθεντικότητά του άλλες ισχυρές ενδείξεις, όπως η απουσία του ποιήματος από το κόρπους των έργων του Σίλερ και η χρήση της λέξης fairness (που έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει εδώ), αλλά και η εύλογη παρατήρηση που κάνει ο ιστολόγος για τη μετάβαση στον τελευταίο στίχο από το β' ενικό στον πληθυντικό ευγενείας.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 6, 2012)

Dr7 ευχαριστώ, ας δούμε και ένα παρόμοιο κείμενο που επίσης κυκλοφόρησε την περίοδο της κρίσης και των αγανακτισμένων, για να εξηγήσει ανθελληνικές ευρωπαϊκές δηλώσεις και πράξεις. Ένα μείγμα ζωικής ψυχολόγησης με ελληνορθόδοξη μανία καταδίωξης...γιατί μας δαγκώνουν τα σκυλιά; γιατί, όπως οι Έλληνες τους βαρβάρους, τα εξημερώσαμε, τα απομακρύναμε από την πρωτόγονη φύση τους, και δεν πρόκειται να μας το συγχωρήσουν ποτέ αυτό. Νιώθουν μειονεκτικά, έχουν σύμπλεγμα κατωτερότητας απέναντι στον εκπολιτιστή. 

«Σ’ ένα βιβλίο με τίτλο «Σκυλάνθρωποι», 1976 (του _αυριανιστή, παπανδρεϊκού_ Κυριάκου Διακογιάννη) είναι καταγεγραμμένη η ενδιαφέρουσα αφήγηση μίας Ελβετίδας, η οποία επεξηγεί γιατί οι Ευρωπαίοι και γενικότερα οι ξένοι, συμπεριφέρονται με ελεεινό τρόπο κατά των Ελλήνων. Αυτή η κοπέλα αναφέρεται σε κάποιον πλούσιο θείο της ονόματι Αλμπέρ, που ζούσε κοντά στη Λωζάνη και ο οποίος υπεραγαπούσε τα ζώα και πολλά από αυτά τα προστάτευε στη βίλλα του. 


Ένας φίλος του γιατρός απ’ τη Γενεύη του δώρισε ένα κουτάβι ράτσας “μπόξερ”, που άκουγε στο όνομα “Τέλος” και τον ενημέρωσε, πως όταν το καθαρόαιμο σκυλί μεγαλώσει, χρειάζεται προσοχή διότι είναι επικίνδυνο! Πράγματι, σ’ ένα χρόνο είχε δυναμώσει τόσο πολύ που ήταν απλησίαστο. Ο πρώτος που την πλήρωσε ήταν ο κηπουρός, που δέχτηκε την επίθεσή του με αποτέλεσμα να μείνει ένα μήνα ακίνητος στην κλινική έχοντας χάσει τη γάμπα που την είχε φάει ο σκύλος και θα έμενε κουτσός σε όλη του τη ζωή με καρφιά στο πόδι του! Ο Αλμπέρ απεφάνθη, ότι ο σκύλος έπρεπε να εκπαιδευτεί για να αποκτήσει σωστή συμπεριφορά. 


Έτσι, έφερε Γερμανό σκυλοδαμαστή και πράγματι σε 6 μήνες ο “Τέλος” ήταν “αρνάκι”. Περιέργως όμως σε μία δεξίωση ο σκύλος επιτέθηκε ξανά αιμοβόρικα σ’ έναν υπηρέτη και ευτυχώς γι’ αυτόν ο οδηγός της βίλλας πυροβόλησε τον “Τέλος” και έβαλε τέλος στην άτακτη ζωή του! Η στενοχώρια του Αλμπέρ ήταν απερίγραπτη, ώσπου τον επισκέφθηκε ο γιατρός-δωρητής του σκύλου, ο οποίος εξήγησε στον περίλυπο φίλο του ότι ο σκύλος, όσο καλά και να δαμαστεί, κρατάει μέσα του κακία, ζήλια, μίσος και εκδικητικότητα: “*Τα ζώα δεν συγχωράνε ποτέ στον άνθρωπο την βελτίωση της συμπεριφοράς τους, γιατί νιώθουνε ότι αυτή η βελτίωση τα’ απομακρύνει από τη φύση τους… και οπότε δίνεται η ευκαιρία το μίσος εκρήγνυται*”. 


Για να κατανοήσει ο Αλμπέρ καλύτερα την συμπεριφορά του σκύλου, ο γιατρός κάνει τον εξής εκπληκτικό παραλληλισμό. “*Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που συμβαίνει μ’ εμάς τους Ευρωπαίους και τους Έλληνες! Αν υπάρχει μία φυλή στον κόσμο που κυριολεκτικά τη μισώ αφόρητα, αυτή η φυλή είναι οι Έλληνες”! *Και τεκμηριώνει την άποψή του λέγοντας, ότι στα γυμνασιακά του χρόνια ένιωθε ψυχικά καταπιεσμένος. Διότι δεν μας διδάξανε τίποτα οι σοφοί μας δάσκαλοι που να μην το ‘χανε εξηγήσει, να μην το ‘χανε ανακαλύψει, να μην το ‘χανε πετύχει, να μην το ‘χανε τελειοποιήσει οι Έλληνες! 


*Κι αν κάποτε αναφέρανε κανένα άλλον φτωχό συγγενή της γνώσεως και της σοφίας, όχι Έλληνα, στο τέλος προσθέτανε, ότι αυτός ο κάποιος, ο φουκαράς βασίσθηκε για την ανακάλυψή του πάνω σ’ ένα θεώρημα, πάνω σε μία παλιά σκέψη, πάνω σ’ ένα έργο αιώνες πριν δοσμένο από κάποιον άλλο Έλληνα!* Σιγά- σιγά ένιωθα πως ο γνώσεις μου, οι σκέψεις μου, τα αισθήματά μου, η προσωπικότητά μου, ο κόσμος μου, η ύπαρξη μου ως το έσχατο μόριο διαβρωνόταν και χρωματίζονταν απ’ αυτό που χαρακτηρίζουμε με την κλασσική πια έκφραση “ελληνικό παρελθόν”. Αυτά όλα καταστάλαζαν στα βάθη της ψυχής του γιατρού, *ένα φλογερό μίσος για καθετί το ελληνικό*! Αργότερα στο πανεπιστήμιο, η κατάσταση έγινε δραματική. 

Ο Ασκληπιός από τη μια, ο Ιπποκράτης απ’ την άλλη! Ο Γαληνός τη μία μέρα, ο Ορειβάσιος την επομένη! Αέτιος το πρωί, Αλέξανδρος Τραλλιανός το απόγευμα! Παύλος ο Αιγινήτης από εδώ, Στέφανος ο Αθηναίος από εκεί… (_ιστορία της ελληνικής ιατρικής σπούδαζε; see History of medicine_) Δεν μπορούσα ν’ ανοίξω βιβλίο χωρίς να βρω μπροστά μου την ελληνική παρουσία. Δεν τολμούσα να πιάσω στα χέρια μου λεξικό για να βρω μια δύσκολη, σπάνια μια χρήσιμη, μια έξυπνη, μια όμορφη, μια μεστωμένη λέξη. Όλες ελληνικές! Και άλλες αμέτρητες σαν την άμμο των θαλασσών και των ποταμών, ελληνικής κι αυτές προελεύσεως! Άρχισα κ’ εγώ με την πάροδο του χρόνου να νιώθω απέναντι στους Έλληνες όπως ο “Τέλος”

…Πρόκειται για φαινόμενο ομαδικό!...Έτσι αισθανόμαστε λίγο πολύ όλοι μας απέναντι στους Έλληνες. Τους μισούμε όπως τα ζώα τους θηριοδαμαστές. Και μόλις μας δίνεται η ευκαιρία χιμάμε τους δαγκώνουμε και τους κατασπαράζουμε. *Γιατί στο βάθος ξέρουμε, ότι κάποτε ήμασταν ζώα με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως και είναι αυτοί, οι Έλληνες, που μας εξώσανε από τη ζωώδικη υπόσταση και μας ανεβάσανε στην ίδια με τους εαυτούς τους ανθρώπινη βαθμίδα! *

*Δεν αγαπάμε κάτι που θαυμάζουμε*…*Ρίξε μια ματιά στην ιστορία και θα διαπιστώσεις ότι όλοι οι Ευρωπαίοι, με αρχηγούς τους Λατίνους και το Βατικανό, λυσσάξαμε να τους εξαφανίσουμε τους Έλληνες από το πρόσωπο της γης!* Δεν θα βρεις και δε θα φανταστείς συνδυασμό και συγκέρασμα εγκλήματος, πλεκτάνης και παγίδας που δεν το σκαρφιστήκαμε και δεν το πραγματώσαμε για να τους εξολοθρεύσουμε! Η ιστορία με το μίσος κατά των Ελλήνων δεν ξέφτισε. 

Ο σύγχρονος πολιτισμένος άνθρωπος είναι ο ίδιος και χειρότερος…Δεν θα επιτρέψει ποτέ το Βατικανό, Αλμπέρ μου να επιβιώσει στην αυλόπορτα της Ευρώπης, στα πλευρά της Ασίας και στο κατώφλι της Αφρικής ο Ελληνισμός και η Ορθοδοξία του, *η μόνη πραγματικότητα, η μόνη γνήσια χριστιανική πίστη*…Είναι ο μόνος λαός που κατόρθωσε να συνταιριάξει αρμονικά τον αρχαίο του πολιτισμό, την υπεράνθρωπη πνευματικότητά του με όλα τα θετικά στοιχεία του χριστιανισμού και να γεννήσει αυτός ο θεϊκός συνουσιασμός μία βαθειά πίστη, μια θεμελιωμένη θρησκεία, μία τρομερή ενωτική ισχύ. 

Η δική μας ηγεσία, οι δικοί μας ταγοί, η δική μας εκκλησία, δεν θα επιτρέψουν ποτέ την προκοπή τους γιατί αν μονοιάσουνε και στο κοινοτικό πεδίο, χαθήκαμε! Ποιος τους πιάνει, αν βλαστήσει στη γη τους μια στάλα κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη κι ο λαός τους που στενάζει κι αναστενάζει φτάσει να κουμαντάρει τον τόπο του! *Θα ξαναπιάσουνε το πολιτιστικό μαστίγιο στα χέρια τους και θα θωρούμε πάλι από το ύψος των αστραγάλων τους, εμείς τα σκαθάρια αυτούς τους γίγαντες!* Ο φιλέλληνας Αλμπέρ σ’ όλα αυτά αρκέστηκε να απαντήσει με νόημα. “*Γι’ αυτό θα τους αγαπάω πάντα, θα τους θαυμάζω και θα τους σέβομαι*…”»


----------



## MelidonisM (May 18, 2013)

Την Παρασκευή 19 Απριλίου 2013 μαθητές της γ' γυμνασίου Παγκρήτιου Ηρακλείου Κρήτης απήγγειλαν το ποίημα "Καταραμένε Έλληνα" που αποδίδεται στον Γερμανό ποιητή Friedrich Von Schiller. Υπεύθυνη καθηγήτρια: Σοφία Ηρακλείδου​


----------



## oberaffengeil (Feb 22, 2014)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους (Κώστας, μόλις γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ)!

Όσον αφορά τα unüberwindbar και unnachahmbar συμφωνώ με τον Δόκτορα και επαυξάνω: οι γραπτές μαρτυρίες πάνε ακόμα πιο πίσω, και πάντως σίγουρα καλύπτουν την εποχή του Σίλερ (βλ. εδώ). Για να θέσω πάντως, και ένα άλλο ζήτημα, με προβληματίζει σφόδρα ο τελευταίος στίχος: παρόλο που πρέπει κανείς να είναι πάρα πολύ προσεχτικός στη χρήση του χαρακτηρισμού «λάθος» -πόσο μάλλον όταν υποτίθεται πως μιλάμε για ποίημα του 18ου αιώνα-, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη συντακτική δομή του υπόλοιπου τμήματος, μπορώ να πω ότι την αιτιατική μετά την πρόθεση in σε συνδυασμό με το (εδώ) στατικό ρήμα lassen τη θεωρώ ακατανόητη. Όπως και την όλη δομή του στίχου. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2014)

Βιλκόμεν :) 

Για το συγκεκριμένο, ναι· δεν μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι περισσότερο πέρα από το ότι υπάρχουν κουτάκια που δεν φαίνεται να ταιριάζουν σωστά.


----------



## oberaffengeil (Feb 23, 2014)

Ντάνκε, ντάνκε! 

Λοιπόν, σε σχέση μ' αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω για την αιτιατική, στη ''Μνηστή της Μεσσήνης'' βρήκα το εξής ενδιαφέρον που ενισχύει τις υποψίες μου: _Lass mich im Irrtum!_ Πανομοιότυπη δομή, δηλαδή, με τον υπό συζήτηση στίχο, όχι όμως με αιτιατική αυτή τη φορά, αλλά σε πλήρη συμφωνία με τον κανόνα (που ίσχυε _και_ την εποχή του Σίλερ), σε πτώση δοτική.


----------



## oberaffengeil (Feb 23, 2014)

Η πρόταση στην οποία αναφέρθηκα, υπάρχει εδώ (sechster Auftritt).


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2018)

Αναλυτική ανασκευή του μύθου για ποίημα του Σίλερ στο σημερινό ιστολόγημα του Σαραντάκου από τον γερμανομαθή Κώστα (αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων).

*Καταραμένε Ελληνα(ρα)! (συνεργασία του Κώστα)*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2018)

Πρόκειται για εξαιρετική δουλειά και ίσως θα έπρεπε (α) να την ενσωματώσουμε σε μια τελική μορφή της εδώ και (β) να ενημερώσουμε τον τίτλο του νήματος ώστε να δείχνει ότι πρόκειται για χόακα. Οι σκόρπιες κουτσουλιές στο ιντερνέτι δεν μαζεύονται βέβαια, αλλά μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να προσθέσουμε κι εμείς ένα μικρό σπρωξιματάκι προς την επικράτηση της αλήθειας.


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2018)

Σίγουρα το δεύτερο που είναι και εύκολο.


----------

